# Is there hope?



## hawaiigirl36 (Jan 11, 2012)

This is going to sound pretty pitiful.  Thank you for bearing with me. I wonder if I take the plunge, is there hope after? 

I'm in my mid 30's. I'd be a single mom with 3 young children. I can't birth any more children due to some procedures done with my bout with cancer. I'm working on making myself more fit, but I have some really ugly surgical scars. 

Feeling hopeless.


----------



## Dellia (Jan 6, 2012)

In your first thread, you said you were trying a new approach of being the perfect wife. Are you sure you know what YOU want?


----------



## hawaiigirl36 (Jan 11, 2012)

I do know what I want, but if he leaves with me with no choice, then I have to prepare for the long road ahead, especially with my babies.


----------



## Dellia (Jan 6, 2012)

Is he giving you any hope? Is he stating what he intends to do? I know this is tough for you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Is there hope for what? You don't say.

Also, you are posting in the *Life After Divorce * section.


----------



## Dellia (Jan 6, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Is there hope for what? You don't say.
> 
> Also, you are posting in the *Life After Divorce * section.


 I have read her other thread. Her marriage is falling apart.


----------



## hawaiigirl36 (Jan 11, 2012)

He says comfort and the kids is what keeps him with me for the past few years, and not the often whoopee we have. He says he knows what he wants to do, but he's thinking about my proposal for reconciliation.


----------



## hawaiigirl36 (Jan 11, 2012)

sorry i'll continue there


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

hawaiigirl36 said:


> This is going to sound pretty pitiful.  Thank you for bearing with me. I wonder if I take the plunge, is there hope after?
> 
> I'm in my mid 30's. I'd be a single mom with 3 young children. I can't birth any more children due to some procedures done with my bout with cancer. I'm working on making myself more fit, but I have some really ugly surgical scars.
> 
> Feeling hopeless.


I think most of us who are coming off a divorce will have some "baggage" - physical, emotional, financial!


----------

